# Beckham Jeans



## zombie_candy (Aug 3, 2006)

Has anyone seen the Beckham jeans designed by Victoria Beckham ? They're the ones with the cute crowns on the tush. I've been wondering where to get a pair of them or if any store carries them at all.


----------



## GODDESS (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey,

Aritzia sells them!! But they have been out for a while and iam not sure if they carry them anymore, but maybe they still do!! Theres one at Eatons center, Yorkdale, etc.


Goodluck!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 3, 2006)

they're super cute aren't they 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i hope they come in all sizes and not just for stick thin gals like her


----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 3, 2006)

I think they're cute too! She designed them for Rock and Republic.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 3, 2006)

Yup, I saw them at Aritzia, too. Although this was almost this time last year. I haven't seen them there in quite a while. I think they aren't making them at the moment, though you could always double check on the R&R website


----------



## ch33tah (Aug 9, 2006)

they are at aritzia. $259 i think. or $299.

i may get a pair next paycheque. we'll just have to see :/


----------



## zombie_candy (Aug 19, 2006)

i just got a pair of beckham jeans in aritzia the other day. my wallet is crying but i'm so so so happy with them! honestly girls, victoria was serious when she said they were "the push-up bra for your bum"! and they truly are, they make your @$$ look TEN times better and i have to confess that once you get them, you end up checking out your own butt more than you should 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you have the funds, spoil yourself and buy a pair!


----------



## sexypuma (Aug 19, 2006)

i loooove mine. I bought them in March. They are sooo cute and run true to size. You should definitely get a pair. But beware, they are dry clean only.


----------

